# 2012 the end of the world, or the world as we know it today?



## keithp (Mar 13, 2007)

Imagine if this whole 2012 end of the world thing was misinterpreted. What if it means the end of the world as we know it, and instead of disaster it actually means the world will change for the better? Wars will end and peace will spread throughout the world as we learn to live as one and not as separate countries, world hunger will be solved, advances in medical achievments will be made, mabye we will find a way to live on another plant?

Imagine that? After all, if we all change then the world as we know will change with us. We not only need to look out for ourselves, but all the other species on the planet to, as without them we cannot exist.


----------



## virtue134 (Feb 8, 2011)

impossible, why? humans (us) only care about war and sex. we dont want to better our selfs or live in harmony with the world and each other. if anything happens in 2012 its not good and we did it to our selfs


----------



## Colhad75 (Dec 14, 2009)

I don't think anything will happen to be honest. I do think there will be more and more major disasters in the future though.


----------



## WTFnooooo (Mar 27, 2010)

The world is changing all the time. Lately with help of the Internet that brings us closer and makes us wiser we have advanced tremendously.
If Ron Paul manages to win US presidential nomination for the 2012 election it will speed up this process even more.
I'm very optimistic about the future, yet I don't think that something weird will happen specifically on the 21st of December 2012... But anything can happen, IDK.


----------



## ThrashtilDeath (Mar 21, 2009)

The human race is a cancer to this Earth. The sooner we leave, the sooner it can recover. And by "leave" I mean are completely annihilated, never to exist again.


----------



## Jnmcda0 (Nov 28, 2003)

Here's a podcast from the show Point of Inquiry in which D.J. Grothe interviews philosopher Peter Singer about poverty and preventable diseases and how those of us in wealthier nations need to do more to prevent this.

http://www.pointofinquiry.org/peter_singer_the_life_you_can_save/


----------



## ladyscuttle (Jan 29, 2012)

I wish all the bad people would just die already so we could start over with good souls.


----------



## Mello (Oct 1, 2009)

It's highly unlikely that the world would change for the better, I wish it would, but if anything I think either nothing will happen or something terrible will happen and a lot of people will die.


----------



## wootmehver (Oct 18, 2007)

2012 has been a colossal bore so far. When do all the cool end-times signs and wonders start showing up? I love sci-fi movies and special effects and want to see some _real-life weird stuff_ to relieve my soul-crushing boredom, like a huge glowing banner in the sky created by aliens that says "We are coming soon to create a paradise for SA sufferers."

I don't know, maybe I have ADD and just want the world to entertain me 24/7.


----------



## sparkplug74 (Feb 9, 2012)

Nothing special would happen in 12/21/12. And about that "end of the world as we know it" thing, it would most likely happen but not in the immediate future. If we can prevent ourselves from destroying each other in the future then it would most certainly happen.


----------



## BlazingLazer (Jul 16, 2011)

And where's my goddamn flying cars!? They were supposed to be here no later than 2000!


----------



## JAW (Feb 4, 2012)

virtue134 said:


> impossible, why? humans (us) only care about war and sex. we dont want to better our selfs or live in harmony with the world and each other. if anything happens in 2012 its not good and we did it to our selfs


I fee like war (in different ways) and sex are things we feel, but if we didn't want to better ourselves or live in harmony with each other, this forum wouldn't even exist. I feel like people do want what is good, they just need to work for it.


----------



## Endorphin buzz (Nov 26, 2011)

Hopefully something happens , I'm bored of the way things are


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

The Mayans have gotten it wrong before.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

The Mayan calendar ended almost a year ago, guys. The Gregorian calendar, plus leap years, has altered time slots to our dates. Already happened, as in to say that nothing happened. Heh.

I can only imagine the parties on that date, let alone the freaky-deaky, hedonistic orgy-parties on that date.


----------



## AussiePea (Mar 27, 2007)

As long as there is a strive for power and money, there will always be conflict.


----------



## TigerRifle1 (Jan 25, 2012)

If they can't predict the end of their own civilization, why should we believe they can predict the end of ours.


----------



## JustThisGuy (Mar 24, 2012)

^ They actually did. And the Aztecs were more specific, in that the "white skinned little brothers" would soon come and wreck the world. :/

But yeah, end of the world stuff is bologna.


----------



## Wolf95 (Apr 1, 2012)

This video says it all.


----------

